# Sub contractors needed nw suburbs of chicago



## ram0098

We are looking to hire 2 sub contractors for residential snowplowing in the NW suburbs of Chicago, your route will consist of plowing approx. 50 homes and must be available 24/7. Pay scale is $75.00 per hour with your own truck and front plow. All of our sub contractors and employees run both a front and rear plow (Daniels Pull Plow) which I prefer because you end up with a much cleaner driveway, rather than back dragging with your front plow. With that said I do increase your hourly rate to $100.00 per hour having both plows. If interested I do have a extra rear pull plow I would be willing to sell to anyone interested or deduct it off your pay check if you don't have the money up front. We do payouts every 2 weeks and you get payed on time, every time. We are also looking to hire for Sidewalk snow removal as well at a rate of $20.00 per hour (equipment will be provided) for same locations. 

Please contact Mike at 847-395-9394 with any questions or to set up a time to meet.


----------



## chitown sparky

do you have anything in the poplar grove /rockford area I have a 2007 chevy2500 with a brand new 8'2" boss ploy v xt with 5yrs exp


----------



## ram0098

Sorry chitown nothing in rockford or popler grove, the closest would be Northbrook probably at least a hour drive for you.


----------



## chitown sparky

thats alright just thought i would ask thank any way


----------



## NorthernSvc's

ram shoot me an e-mail i might be able to help you out with a property or two - all my contracts are in glenview and northbrook...


----------



## SNOW DEPARTMENT

*Sub Work*

2008 Tundra with HD Down Pressure Snow Way Blade. Based in Schaumburg with 10 years exp. I'm looking for long hours. 24/7 is not a problem. The Down Pressure works great. We can talk about the rear plow but I may not need it. Are you still looking for subs??


----------



## ram0098

Call Mike for details 847-395-9394


----------



## AAARIBA Cartage Inc.

Good morning! If you are still looking, Yes, I am very interested. Willing to travel. I have a 2004 F-250 SD 4x4 with Western 7.5 Pro plow.
I also own my own semi dump truck business with 70 dump trucks available to haul off snow, if the need arises. 24/7 not a problem as I have my own schedule and do not work a 8-5 job for someone else. Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## ram0098

AAARIBA Cartage said:


> Good morning! If you are still looking, Yes, I am very interested. Willing to travel. I have a 2004 F-250 SD 4x4 with Western 7.5 Pro plow.
> I also own my own semi dump truck business with 70 dump trucks available to haul off snow, if the need arises. 24/7 not a problem as I have my own schedule and do not work a 8-5 job for someone else. Please let me know. Thank you.


I would be more than happy to speack with you on the phone to go over some details. Call me at 847-395-9394. Mike


----------



## billzrx7

Still looking for contractors?


----------



## ram0098

We have hired all Drivers and Laborers we need for this season. If you would like to be put on the backup list or leave your info if something comes up, I would be happy to put in our records to contract you at a later date. Thanks for your interest. 

Mike
847-395-9394


----------



## ARG Inc.

Hi Mike, we spoke earlier and I left you a msg. I've also posted in the employment forum http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=89387 Hope something comes up, thanks again.

James


----------

